# 2nd Boardcut: Pocket Predator Variant



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

Hi guys!

I looked for a fork design, which supports the sideshooting technique and found the brilliant „Pocket Predator" slingshots from William Hays. The slingshot I have build was strongly inspired by this design. I used 12 mm multiplex between two 18 mm boards of spruce. It required lots of filing until it nicely fitted my hand. The wood was finally soaked in linseed oil for several days, then waxed and polished.

























Thanks for watching!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Servus Aleister!

Sehr schöne Arbeit von dir. Gefällt mir sehr gut! Da sieht man wieder mal, dass es nicht immer Hart- oder Edelhölzer sein müssen. Ich bin echt überrascht, wie schön die Maserung der Fichte durch das Öl herausgekommen ist. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal ausprobieren. Fichte war für mich bis jetzt immer nur Brennholz. Auch die Leimfugen schauen perfekt aus. Weiter so! Gute Entscheidung mit dem Multiplex Kern, da Fichte ja doch sehr weich und nicht gerade widerstandsfähig ist. Wie lange hast du gebraucht wenn ich fragen darf?

Grüße aus Bayern,

Simon


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Ein Schmuckstück! Ein Prosit auch aus Bayern!


----------



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

Guude aus Hessen!

Danke sehr Leute!

@Gardengroove: Für den Entwurf und das Aussägen der Rohform hab ich einen Abend gebraucht. Zum Raspeln und schleifen ganze zwei Abende. Dann hab ich den Rahmen 4 Tage in kaltgepresstem Leinöl eingeweicht, einen Tag getrocknet und intensiv poliert. Zusammengefasst: etwa eine Woche. Ich muss sagen ich mag Fichte ganz gern. Das Holz ist total billig und lässt sich einfach bearbeiten. Durch das Ölbad wurde das Holz deutlich schwerer und auch etwas fester.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

PUKKA!

Bill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Ergo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks really good!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, looks like contemporary furniture. Beautiful work!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice knock off, very interesting new design, also nice grain on your wood......... well done


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Original work indeed, based on a solid design.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice. Spruce is a wood we don't see catty's made by very often around here, well done!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking at the photo, I see a face with a bouffant hairdo ... on the left you can see the eyebrow ridge, the nose, and the chin. On the right is a bouffant hair do. The fork tips could be some sort of hat. Very interesting design. You have done a nice job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

